# Greetings form Germany!



## Nils (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've been coming to this forum for quite a while now and decided it was time to join this great community! I'm currently located in Mannheim, Germany, where I study philosophy and business administration. In my spare time I try to write/record as much music as I can since this has always been my biggest passion and have only recently entered the world of film/cinematic/orchestral music. So, I'm looking forward to be inspired by the discussions and awesome people here and learn as much as I can!

Best,
Nils


----------



## thov72 (Apr 29, 2017)

welcome Nils!


----------



## Letis (Apr 29, 2017)

Willkommen !


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 30, 2017)

Glad to have you Nils!


----------



## J-M (May 1, 2017)

Welcome Nils!


----------

